
Gov Shutdown? National Weather Service Issues Coded Message ‘PLEASE PAY US’ - flavmartins
http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/sideshow/coded-message-from-national-weather-service--%E2%80%98please-pay-us%E2%80%99-002058457.html
======
ck2
The biggest problem with the shutdown is exceptions.

There should be zero exceptions, no police, no weather, nothing, absolutely
nobody allowed to keep working.

No piecemeal pick-and-choose whom to re-enable, fund all or none.

Then this would be solved a tiny bit quicker.

Plus we should do what Australia does and dissolve Congress entirely and have
new elections. But I guess that part is a fantasy.

~~~
Jtsummers
If police were federally funded that could make some sense, but they aren't.
Is that part of the Australian constitution? We have no mechanism in place,
presently, to do anything of the sort (I suppose we might be able to have
local recall elections, but just checked. In 1967 courts ruled federal
legislators weren't held to state recall laws. Things may have changed since
then and a new court may rule differently.

~~~
ck2
DC Police are federally funded. So is the military. All should be sent home,
no exceptions, until everything funded again.

I've read a few places in Australia if your Parliament deadlocks, it is
dissolved and that actually happened once?

All we have left is a "discharge petition" trick if 218 signatures can be
assembled - it's actually something used in a movie. Which is insane. But that
is the US.
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Discharge_petition](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Discharge_petition)

~~~
potatolicious
> _" I've read a few places in Australia if your Parliament deadlocks, it is
> dissolved and that actually happened once?"_

This is a trait that applies to (nearly?) all countries that follow the
Westminster system, which is to say Britain and many of its former colonies,
including Australia.

The basic concept is that if a vote of non-confidence is passed, then the
ruling government must dissolve and elections must be called. The trick here
is that all appropriations bills are automatically considered to also be
confidence votes.

I'm not sure about Australia, but in Canada it goes one step further: any
bill, introduced by the ruling party, that represents their core party agenda,
is also automatically a confidence vote. So, for example, if a party wins an
election on a platform of banning gay marriage, and the subsequent bill fails
to pass, the government is dissolved.

This can have some positive effects - it tends to make party platforms more
moderate and the legislation itself less extreme. This only works in multi-
party systems though, since in a two-party system the majority will simply
never lose a confidence vote.

------
mturmon
Reminds me of this stunt by Gov. Schwarzenegger:

[http://www.sfgate.com/news/article/Did-Schwarzenegger-
drop-4...](http://www.sfgate.com/news/article/Did-Schwarzenegger-
drop-4-letter-bomb-in-veto-3282903.php)

------
acd
The financial people have taken the money through artificially cheap interest
rate created by the worlds central banks which is more debt than can be paid
back.

The creature from Jekyll Island
[http://www.bigeye.com/griffin.htm](http://www.bigeye.com/griffin.htm)

"calling for an end to the private creation of money by banks"
[http://www.compassonline.org.uk/the-green-party-takes-on-
the...](http://www.compassonline.org.uk/the-green-party-takes-on-the-banks/)

------
GeorgeOrr
I feel bad for whoever slipped this in. They will probably catch all heck from
their boss.

I'd hate working for a company that can't meet its payroll. This really is
awful, shouldn't the authorization to hire be the authorization to pay a
person?

------
shitlord
What's awful is that someone is going to get in big trouble over this
message... even though it is a bunch of politicians who created this giant
mess.

------
dromidas
Gov. Arnold did it better :)

------
homakov
Why pay you? Who needs weather info so much - nobody.

~~~
csmattryder
I'm sure the people of Moore, Oklahoma, USA would've appreciated the 36
minutes [1] they had (albeit a short amount of time) to gather and leave
before they were destroyed by the tornado that ripped through the town earlier
this year.

The US's National Weather Service has saved countless lives, the opportunity
cost of not funding these guys over DoD or FDA would give the Govt something
to argue about in terms of mortality and healthcare.

[1] [http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-05-21/tornado-alert-
gave-...](http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-05-21/tornado-alert-gave-moore-
oklahoma-residents-36-minutes-warning.html)

